# Looks like a new Pope and Young record for Elk



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/s/h ... 05-06.html

Wow!!!!

Bob


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

wow  cool story


----------

